# Satoh



## Bsblhater (Jan 7, 2018)

I took my loader off today because my cylinders all need rebuilt or replaced. I capped the two lines off from the pump now the tractor wont start. Is it because the two lines should be hooked together for the pump to circulate and right now iam deadheading it and the tractor is very hard to roll over. Am I correct and does anyone have a lead on these blackhawk hydraulic cylinders parts or replacements


----------

